# 36 Gallon Bow Front Vivarium (Pics 3/7/10)



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

First off let me apologize for the poor pic quality. I did not have time this morning to pull out the proper camera gear ... I used an old point and shoot just to get something up. 

Anyways ... I completed the "build" portion of this tank a couple weeks ago and have been planting it as orders come in from the various vendors. I have (2) plant orders still inbound (Some more background plants and a couple more aquatics for the water area) but it's starting to look like a real tank now and thought I would share some pics with you all, since I enjoy looking at everyone else's so much.

The setup includes a water area w/ fountain running down a large piece of Mopani wood. A ultrasonic humidifier modified to add some extra humidity (thanks to you all sharing your modifications), and a good group of starter plants to get things going. This is my first real build and I'm pretty happy with how it's taking shape.

Still to come is a glass Versa top, which I will plumb the humidifier line in to so it's out of the tank. I also plan to mount a computer fan in the lid to keep the air moving and have a Nova Extreme dual bulb T5HO light fixture I will be using to keep the plants happy. For now I am using the standard plastic top with a single bulb 6500K fluorescent. The Versa top is due in later this coming week and then the build will be officially complete.

For the build, I silicone'd the back, front and sides of the tank. I then GS foamed in the background adding some Mopani wood, Cork flats (on each side), and placed various net pots throughout. After that was completed I silicone'd the background again and covered it in Coco Fiber. I included a 1 1/2" PVC down the right backside to facilitate the cord for the pump and an air line just to help oxygenate the water a bit. For the land side I laid down a layer of LECA, topped it with screen and laid down a layer of substrate from NE Herpetoculture. I topped it off with some sphagnum moss and leaf litter. I also added a piece of slate simply for esthetics. In the water area I used black aquarium gravel to cover the bottom of the tank and pump and planted some riccia from Brian's Tropical's to cover the outlet on the Mopani wood, hopefully it will flourish there as it stays nice and wet at all times. Aside from the two sources I listed, I also ordered plants from Black Jungle, Jungle Box, and Dart Frog Megastore (listing them all just to be fair). Service has been excellent from them all by the way!

Any comments, suggestions or questions are more then welcome!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

no pictures


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Exterior Tank Pics:





































From inside Top Down:


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

The Humidifier Setup:


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looks good. My only initial suggestion would be to remove the rom planted in the substate and mount it on the bg or some wood so its roots dont rot. Otherwise, it looks really nice, especially for a first viv


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

frogparty said:


> looks good. My only initial suggestion would be to remove the rom planted in the substate and mount it on the bg or some wood so its roots dont rot. Otherwise, it looks really nice, especially for a first viv


The Brom in question is actually glued to a small piece of slate sitting on the floor of the vivarium. None of the Brom is actually touching any substrate.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ahhh. sneaky


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you in the Northwest? I noticed you are using Salal leaves for your leaf litter.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Are you in the Northwest? I noticed you are using Salal leaves for your leaf litter.


No, I actually bought the leaf litter from NE Herpetoculture.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Tank looks nice. That background is going to look great once it grows in. I like the simplicity of the water feature, the ones I have done in the past tend to splash a lot. Cant wait to see it grown in.

Keith


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

keith campbell said:


> Tank looks nice. That background is going to look great once it grows in. I like the simplicity of the water feature, the ones I have done in the past tend to splash a lot. Cant wait to see it grown in.
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith, I think it will look pretty nice once grown in as well. Just a waiting game now


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Some updated pics ... STILL waiting on one more plant order. Order was placed 3 weeks ago, shipping carrier was changed by vendor, package was mis-addressed and returned to vendor as undeliverable, still waiting for replacement order that was supposed to have been sent out Monday 2nd day air.

... anyways

Tank Shot w/ New Nova Extreme Fixture:










Tradescantia Zebrina Hort










Phalaenopsis Orchid (Offspring Removed From Mother Plant)



















Nepenthes










Microsorum Linguaforme










Dischidia Ruscifolia










Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'










Riccia










Full Plant List:

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'
Salvinia Natans
Neoregelias (Various - Eoz)
Phalaenopsis Orchids (Various)
Tradescantia Zebrina Hort “Wandering Jew”
Selaginella sp.1
Peperomia Orba
Riccia
Dischidia Ruscifolia "Million Hearts"
Aeschynanthus Radicans "Mona Lisa"
Tillandsia Ionantha 'ionantha'
Microsorum linguaforme
Nepenthes “Pitcher Plant”

Coming in Delayed Plant Order:

Ficus Pumila "Creeping Fig”
Pellionia Repens
Monstera Freidrichsthalii
Sanseveria


----------



## Howiedoit (Oct 29, 2009)

Once those wandering jews start to grow, they go insane. I also am waiting for your back ground to fill in. What froggies do you have? or will you be getting?


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Howiedoit said:


> Once those wandering jews start to grow, they go insane. I also am waiting for your back ground to fill in. What froggies do you have? or will you be getting?


I agree with the wandering jews, but they sure fill in a tank nice when first planted. I usually have to remove them after 6 mos., so they don't take over everything else. 

Aaron-I am not sure if it is just the difference in the pic quality, but your tank is looking great after only 2 weeks!

Keith


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Howiedoit said:


> Once those wandering jews start to grow, they go insane. I also am waiting for your back ground to fill in. What froggies do you have? or will you be getting?


So I hear and so am I  I bought 4 azureus froglets (3 months out of water) locally, I have not added them to the tank yet, probably next week some time.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Tank looks awesome! Congrats the Azureus, they are great frogs.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

keith campbell said:


> I agree with the wandering jews, but they sure fill in a tank nice when first planted. I usually have to remove them after 6 mos., so they don't take over everything else.
> 
> Aaron-I am not sure if it is just the difference in the pic quality, but your tank is looking great after only 2 weeks!
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith! Better pics for sure, but stuff is growing in a little bit and I added / moved some things around a bit. It's getting there


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

JoshK said:


> Tank looks awesome! Congrats the Azureus, they are great frogs.


Thank you!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nicely done!!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tank looks GREAT with the plants. They will fill in. Give them a few months to adapt and you will see. BTW, I just had a friend visit me that was from Gilbert, originally from my neighborhood.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

The tank looks great! Looks even better than before. 'Grats on the frogs too!


----------

